# Anyone else feeling overwhelmed?



## Aidan's Mummy

So in 8 weeks time I will be married and the closer it is getting the more overwhelmed I am feeling. There is so many loose ends to tie up and small things to do. Plus the table plan is causing me a headache. Anyone else the same?


----------



## Bittersweet

I'm newly engaged and find it overwhelming every time someone asks me about wedding plans. 
Best of luck Hun :hugs:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Bittersweet said:


> I'm newly engaged and find it overwhelming every time someone asks me about wedding plans.
> Best of luck Hun :hugs:

Glad I'm not the only one. Congratulations x


----------



## maryp0ppins

Yes im feeling very overwhelmed! 
6 weeks to go and I know if I have forgotten anything that it really needs to be sorted asap!
Had my dress fitting last Saturday and it fit like a glove even though I was paranoid it would be too small!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

maryp0ppins said:


> Yes im feeling very overwhelmed!
> 6 weeks to go and I know if I have forgotten anything that it really needs to be sorted asap!
> Had my dress fitting last Saturday and it fit like a glove even though I was paranoid it would be too small!

I worry about that too. As well as people not turning up or something going wrong :/ x


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Totally normal hun and it'll only get worse closer to the day :lol: Do you have any bridesmaids that can help with the table plan? My table plan was the worst part of the planning. I had to keep amending it as people kept dropping out. In the end I just left it as it was x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

MissMummyMoo said:


> Totally normal hun and it'll only get worse closer to the day :lol: Do you have any bridesmaids that can help with the table plan? My table plan was the worst part of the planning. I had to keep amending it as people kept dropping out. In the end I just left it as it was x

We have thankfully done it now. If anyone drops out I will kill then :rofl: x


----------

